# Moebius 1966 Batman model kits PHOTO



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Bob Plant,
I liked all the photo poses except for the Adam West Batman. He should be more dynamic. Maybe use the pose where he would hold up the cape arms stretched out in front of a light to make a shadow of a bat.

The Julie Newmar Catwoman pose looks great. One advantage model kits have over action figures is that you can sculpt her dancer's body accurately.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Already posted.

The reason the Batman is posed that way is,if you notice the bases,they interlock to make a grand display.Making Batman with his cape outstretched would obscure Robin and the Riddler.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It looks like cardboard cut outs of photos used to illustrate the idea of how the kits will work...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I personally couldn't care less what the cardboard cut-outs poses are...I am just thankfull that Finally we have these figure kits!

If some one wants different poses, get the action figures that are coming!!In a varity of scales!:thumbsup:

http://www.amoktime.com/634482612422.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My point is only that it is NOT a photo of the kits (as the title of the thread implied) but rather a mock up of what the kits COULD look like. Being that it isn't the actual kit any discussion of the poses is moot anyway.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

...yeah, like THAT'S gonna stop um!! lol


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks like a tremendous financial risk. I wish that they just did the Batcopter.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> It looks like cardboard cut outs of photos used to illustrate the idea of how the kits will work...


I agree, they look like cardboard cutouts and Frank has not announced any other figures officially other than Batman and Robin so far. I do hope he does them all but those two are the only ones I've heard of so far. And of course Superman from the Man of Steel.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Love this concept! A modeler can build a very nice vignette or stand alone figure kits!:thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

What if they sold all six models in a large box as a set?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

No Batgirl? That is a shame.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I wouldn't get to crazy over the cutouts. The only figures Frank more or less confirmed was Batman and Robin. My first thought was re-issues of the old Aurora/ Revell releases (Major dissapointment) but apparently that's not the case:
++++++++++
Frank are the Batman/ Robin kits going to be new sculpts or re-pops of the Aurora/Revell molds?

Moebius Models All new, not the old cartoony kits, these will be much more realistic.
+++++++

I have the Revell re-issues of the Batman and Robin kits and I built both kits. I enjoyed building both kits.
But in reality and in all due respects.... these kits suck
They suck in pose and they suck in detail and they suck in box art (Only my opinion)

It will be so cool to have a Batman figure kit and the Robin figure is just a bonus.

Thanks again Moebius!!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Great news that these rights have finally been freed up. I sure hope West, Ward, and Newmar et al get a little piece of the pie off their likenesses.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I heard Yvonne Craig declined to have any toys made of her.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Bases of the kits will make up the Bat Symbol and be interlocking...








This is just a mock up


















should be pretty cool...









Denis


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Nobody does it better than Moebius.................nobody!!!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

At 1/10 scale, I guess good cause to buy them all. I thought they would be 1/8th. I have good 1/6th scale resin kits of T.V. Batman and Robin.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Am I the only one who absolutely HATED THIS SHOW?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Jodet said:


> Am I the only one who absolutely HATED THIS SHOW?



Even when I was young I thought it was ridiculous that this man went around in a dodgy bat costume with his underpants on the outside and an equally dodgy companion in Robin but I still liked it in a camp sort of way.............and most of all it had that beautiful car. That's the main reason I used to like it. 

I would have preferred comic versions but I'll still probably pick some of these up.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

From that poster, does that mean there also will be a kit of Bruce Wayne or a separate Bruce Wayne head for the Batman figure?

I wonder. In the series, you never saw Batman in costume without his cowl. The only time you saw either without their masks was in the pilot.

Jeff


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

NTRPRZ said:


> From that poster, does that mean there also will be a kit of Bruce Wayne or a separate Bruce Wayne head for the Batman figure?
> 
> I wonder. In the series, you never saw Batman in costume without his cowl. The only time you saw either without their masks was in the pilot.
> 
> Jeff


I doubt it, since another photo clearly shows the 6 base layout and Bruce Wayne is not one of them. I infer from this that he is included for promotional purposes only, unless he would have a stand alone base.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Jodet said:


> Am I the only one who absolutely HATED THIS SHOW?


 Batman in 1966, along with the Beatles, and James Bond movies, were a distraction of the things happening during this time in history. Kennedy's death, Viet Nam, Civil Rights, etc. for a short time the world stopped in America on Wednesday and Thursday nights at 7:30. So some people have a strong attachment to this show. As the first generation that grew up with television, consumerism went out of control, anything with Batman on it flew off the shelves, but very few things with the likeness of Adam West. Today, even after the Tim Burton movie and the Dark Knight series, ask someone about Batman music, and they will go, "Da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da......Batman!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I love them and hope to buy them one day!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

apls said:


> Batman in 1966, along with the Beatles, and James Bond movies, were a distraction of the things happening during this time in history. Kennedy's death, Viet Nam, Civil Rights, etc. for a short time the world stopped in America on Wednesday and Thursday nights at 7:30. So some people have a strong attachment to this show. As the first generation that grew up with television, consumerism went out of control, anything with Batman on it flew off the shelves, but very few things with the likeness of Adam West. Today, even after the Tim Burton movie and the Dark Knight series, ask someone about Batman music, and they will go, "Da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da......Batman!


It definitely helps if you "were there". I was already a 10 year-old Batman fanatic when the show hit the air and even though I knew they were sort of "making fun" of Batman I couldn't believe that I was actually seeing my favorite comic book superhero and villains in full living color every Wednesday and Thursday night - not to mention the absolute goldmine of Batman product that appeared on the market - especially the Aurora model kits, the Topps bubble gum cards, and the Corgi Batmobile to name just a few. The show "worked" not just because it was an escape but because it brilliantly encapsulated so much of what was happening in American culture at that time - Pop Art, muscle cars, and a turning on its ear of everything "straight" and "establishment" in American society. _Batman_ also parodied the inept seriousness of the original 1940s movie serials that inspired it and Adam West captured that seriousness with brilliant comedic perfection! It burned out rather quickly but _Batman_ was an absolute television phenomenon for its time and is deserving of the fond affection so many of us have for it.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Personally,I would prefer the comic book version of the 60's,but the TV series version might not be a terrible idea.I think,however,they should stick with 1/8th scale.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was 5 years old, and my dad sat me down in front of the TV and told me he thought I would like what I was about to watch. Boy did I ever. I took it seriously at that age, the comic aspect of it flying right over my head. Later, I enjoyed it for the camp factor. I prefer a serious Batman - would not like to see it descend to parody and camp again (I'm lookin' at you, Schumacher...). But if you want to make me smile like a damned fool and make me feel all warm and fuzzy, just show me the logo for the TV show and that's all it will take.
You bet your britches I'm getting these kits.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Zorro is right about it helping to be there. I remember buying a plastic bommerang, taking my testor bottle paints and painting it blue, then painting a bat symbol on it and running around the back yard in a mask and cape throwing it at trees. The comics DC were putting out in the 60s were nearly as campy as the TV show was. Especially the annuals, anyone else remember the Batman Annual about his costume being in different colors, including rainbow? There was "Bat stuff" everywhere, from plastic capes and masks (Try marketing that one today -- suffication risk) to the toys, comics and model kits. To this day the Aurora bat mobile and it's reissues remains the car I've built the most of and most of them were horrid builds, but the memories were well worth the 99 cent kit.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I was never big on the show. Even for a kid I thought it was goofy, BUT I did buy the kits and will buy these as well, especialy at that scale! Perfect for the connecting bases. If they change the scale to 1/8th, I'm out. The figure kits Frank has been producing look fantastic but are just a bit big for my taste (I bought them all anyway to support Frank but most will sadly never leave the boxes). His 1/8th scale kits probably ARE true 1/8 unlike the Auroras that were a bit small to be truely 1/8th but I loved that size. 1/10th is fine by me!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's worth watching for the Riddlers manic laugh alone. Still cracks me up after all these years.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I remember as a kid I was always braced for the fact that the episodes were "2-parters". But once in a while they'd throw in a 3 parter. i remember crying when the giant clam ate Robin. Is there a you-tube video of that one? I couldn't find it for the life of me.
The shows were so silly they were entertaining. One of my favorites was when Joker Challenged Batman to a surfing contest. (I suppose here it was where we learned Gothem City was located off the coast of S. Cal)
Anyway Batman says to Joker "Lets go put on our baggies" (60's for swim trunks). I'm thinking this will be interesting. Batman and Joker going shirtless and in swimming gear. Nope - they put the swim trunks OVER TOP of their usual costumes!! Frikkin hilarious!!

I have to say I'm in awe that Frank's going out on the limb to put out SIX Styrene models from this beloved but cult-based series. 

The Joker in Styrene!! Already I'm in knots about how I'm going to get the pinstripes on the Jokers slacks and all those Question marks on the Riddler

Winspur you are the Man!!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks great....but PLEASE move the bat emblem a little higher on Batman's chest. That has always bothered me!


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Every era has its highs and lows. To the kids from that time though - we've got to give a lot of credit to Batman, Irwin Allen shows, Star Trek etc. These shows really fired up our imaginations to a level that would be impossible with today's information, technology and sensory overload. We were really lucky to be there when they were new - before DVR's, DVD's or tapes - when it was on once a week - you had to wait for it - you couldn't rewind it - you saw it once - and it was gone - etched into your memory. And it was awesome.

I'd simply ask; How many shows today will have that kind of tremendous love and fondness 45 years from now?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I can still remember the argument that ensued with my older brother in those days (which I won); Lost In Space on Wednesdays on CBS, and Batman, part 2 on Thursday night on ABC. 
He hasn't spoken to me much since! :dude:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> ...The Joker in Styrene!! Already I'm in knots about how I'm going to get the pinstripes on the Jokers slacks and all those Question marks on the Riddler...


I don't know about the pinstripes, but Moebius will probably provide decals for the question marks.

The real question is: Will Moebius include Cesar Romero's moustache? :lol:



dreadnaught726 said:


> Looks great....but PLEASE move the bat emblem a little higher on Batman's chest. That has always bothered me!


Can't do that--the purists would attack the Moebius offices with pitchforks and torches.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Looks great....but PLEASE move the bat emblem a little higher on Batman's chest. That has always bothered me!


There will probably be an aftermarket kit for that...


Well actually I can see a lot of fun things which could be provided by the GKrs to enhance the the figures- that show had a LOT of props...


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> Can't do that--the purists would attack the Moebius offices with pitchforks and torches.


Like someone already isnt measuring screencaps just so they can be the first to say the chest emblem is 1/32nd of an inch too high/low/left/right already?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Looks great....but PLEASE move the bat emblem a little higher on Batman's chest. That has always bothered me!


I would imagine this will be a decal as well and can be placed as high or low as each builder chooses.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Jimmy B said:


> One of my favorites was when Joker Challenged Batman to a surfing contest. (I suppose here it was where we learned Gothem City was located off the coast of S. Cal)
> Anyway Batman says to Joker "Lets go put on our baggies" (60's for swim trunks). I'm thinking this will be interesting. Batman and Joker going shirtless and in swimming gear. Nope - they put the swim trunks OVER TOP of their usual costumes!! Frikkin hilarious!!



Check out the new action figures!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Zorro said:


> Check out the new action figures!


I have got to get the Batman figure from "Surf's Up! Joker's Under!". Dig those Bat-Baggies mannnnn!!!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

RSN said:


> I have got to get the Batman figure from "Surf's Up! Joker's Under!". Dig those Bat-Baggies mannnnn!!!


Yep. I'm not a "collector" anymore but that one is most _definitely_ going on my office shelf!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> I don't know about the pinstripes, but Moebius will probably provide decals for the question marks.
> 
> The real question is: Will Moebius include Cesar Romero's moustache? :lol:
> 
> Can't do that--the purists would attack the Moebius offices with pitchforks and torches.


Your probably right. Maybe it will be a decal rather than molded in. Either way, I can't wait for these. Thanks again Frank!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I don't know about the pinstripes, but Moebius will probably provide decals for the question marks.
> 
> The real question is: Will Moebius include Cesar Romero's moustache? :lol:
> 
> Can't do that--the purists would attack the Moebius offices with pitchforks and torches.




I hope they carry on what they've been doing already on their kits like Green Lantern and Spiderman.......i.e........engraved emblems (pinstripes on the Joker and question marks on the riddler) etc. 

Saves having to mess around with decals and looks far more effective to me.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Zorro said:


> Check out the new action figures!


The Baggies!! Yes!! I hope the figure comes with the arosal can of shark repelant:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> I hope they carry on what they've been doing already on their kits like Green Lantern and Spiderman.......i.e........engraved emblems (pinstripes on the Joker and question marks on the riddler) etc.
> 
> Saves having to mess around with decals and looks far more effective to me.


Decals can be difficult to deal with, but I've never liked the look of engraved details such as these unless they were engraved on the actual costumes (and, at the moment, I can't think of a single instance in which they were).


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> Decals can be difficult to deal with, but I've never liked the look of engraved details such as these unless they were engraved on the actual costumes (and, at the moment, I can't think of a single instance in which they were).


And in Adam West's case the Bat-logo essentially _was_ a decal.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

But will there be a PE belt buckle?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Andy Garringer designed and produced etched buckles for my AW Aurora replacement set ten years ago, and I still have a few left. Size will probably be close. PRETTY sure I sent Paul at ParaGraphix some reference when he was doing the etch fret for Round 2s '66 Batmobile; if not, I will throw it in the box with the OTHER reference I promised him for an upcoming Moebius project (sorry for the delay Paul, I took a TUMBLE on some ice the other day and it set me back a bit .)
Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> Andy Garringer designed and produced etched buckles for my AW Aurora replacement set ten years ago, and I still have a few left. Size will probably be close...


Close, but probably at least a little too big. Moebius' promotional material states these kits will be "approximately 1/10 scale, each completed kit measures about 8" to 10" tall, including base." Regardless, I'd guess a _lot_ of modelers would really appreciate having photoetched versions of Batman's and Robin's belt buckles available...perhaps already in the works?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Holy modelkits Batman! Fear Not Boy Wonder!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Decals can be difficult to deal with, but I've never liked the look of engraved details such as these unless they were engraved on the actual costumes (and, at the moment, I can't think of a single instance in which they were).




But all you'd have to do is fill the engravings in and put a decal on top if you preferred.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> But all you'd have to do is fill the engravings in and put a decal on top if you preferred.


Sounds too much like work to me! :lol:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Al; I have art for both Batman AND Robin buckles (and actual buckles) going to Paul at ParaGraphix to be resized (as soon as we have the kits to use for sizing.)
Bob Horne at Academy Art already has lasercut vinyl emblems for Batman and Robin that (again) would just need to be resized. I'm thinking the eyebrow and noselines for the cowl could be done as decals for people too timid to paint them, and label decals for the utility belt pouches could be produced (although VERY few episodes actually featured them) A Joker head decal to create the Joker's utility belt buckle is a possibility I suppose. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> Al; I have art for both Batman AND Robin buckles (and actual buckles) going to Paul at ParaGraphix to be resized (as soon as we have the kits to use for sizing.)...


I _knew_ it! You never disappoint Tom! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

I don't think that I've been this excited over a series of model kits in a very long time.
Sure, I LOVE my Monster kits and Moebius is doing a fantastic job with those.
However, my life revolved around this TV show from 1975 till I got into KISS in 1977.
I used to watch this show 3 times a day on different UHF channels and then reenact the episodes with my Mego dolls.
I honestly believed that I was going to be a real life Robin by the time I entered High School, LOL. 

I have NEVER been interested in the newer versions of Batman or that Dark Knight stuff.
I mean, no Robin?
C'mon!
No, this was my Batman.

Yes, I might have liked it better if each figure had it's own scene/background with props rather than the connecting bases BUT I'm not complaining.
Thank you Moebius, this series of kits should have been made Long ago but they weren't.
Not even the mighty AURORA produced kits based upon this TV show, aside from the Penguin.

Thanks again.


----------

